# exploratory laparotomy



## Bertrav (Feb 26, 2009)

If a procedure is performed in the same session as an exp lap
should the procedure be billed or the exp lap?
This is anesthesia billing, so only one code can be billed.


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 26, 2009)

Anesthesia services should be billed under the code with the highest base unit value.  Without knowing what the other procedure was I can't tell you which has the highest base units.

Julie, CPC


----------



## KRISTIN13 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Anes and asa*

I agree, you will have to check the asa on the other procedure.more than likely you might have to go with the exp lap as i believe the asa is a 6


----------

